# trying to start Agility any tips?



## villanueva24 (Apr 23, 2016)

i have a one year old and i want to start practicing agility i want to be able to compete later when he is ready are there any tips or suggestions you guys have for me i really will appreciate all the help i can get


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome villanueva! :greet:

Find a good facility that has classes. They are GREAT fun! Especially being with others that are beginners!

Not something you should do on your own, without instruction, since it is more involved than it looks especially developing handling skills (body ques/voice commands) that the dog can learn for taking an obstacle (where and how your body is positioned etc). The courses they have in competition today are much more intricate than they were many years ago, so you need to learn things like a "front cross" "back cross" "sending the dog out" etc. 

Also, your dog should not be jumping anything high as this could injure a young dog, preventing any sports in the future. 

You will progress as the dog gets older, and once his/her growth plates are closed, around 16 to 18 months old, (x-rays are done to determine this), then you will be able to begin raising the height of the jumps.

Animal Planet has some descriptions of Agility and what to expect. 10 Tips for Dog Agility Training | Dog Training | Animal Planet

Good Luck! When /If the "Agility Bug Bites" it's a whole new world!
Moms


----------

